

Light paper - dletozeun
http://www.rohinni.com/#home

======
gus_massa
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8659564](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8659564)
(178 points, 1 day ago, 65 comments)

~~~
dletozeun
Thx!

